# HELP needed to locate/identify a part



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi you guys,

I need some help from X-Trail buddies in the world (outside of Canada).

I have a damaged Oxygen Sensor and I am told it is not available in Canada and needs to be obtained from Japan with a long delivery.


Dealer gave me two part numbers (for each of the oxygen sensor connected to the header)

These two part numbers are:
22690 8J 001 (priced at $ 161.20 CAD)
and
226A0 8J 001 (priced at $ 135.35 CAD)


The oxygen sensor that I need to get is the one identified in the tech manual as HOS1 (heated oxygen sensor one) the one with a short wire (175mm) having a green plastic connector and being the one that is closest to the engine exhaust outlet on the header.

Problem is no one seems able to tell me which part number goes with which?????
(just my luck Dealer would get the wrong one… after waiting a long time)


I think the south American version only has one oxygen sensor (Terranismo & Manuelga could comment here)…

Also perhaps Jalal (Aussitrail) can check this since you guys are going through a recall?

While you are at it, could some of you find out how much these would cost where you are located and let me know if you would be willing to do me a favor and courier the part over to me in Montreal Canada.

Thanks in advance for your help.
ValBoo.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about your trouble, ValBoo, but could I ask a question? Why should you do the legwork? Why isn't your dealer taking care of this mess?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Valboo, sorry to hear about the trouble with the O2 sensor. My truck only has one sensor, close to the cat converter on the exhaust manifold. Has your dealer tried using the sensors from a 2.5 Altima or a B-15 SE-R (Spec-V)?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Valboo,

I'm taking my car to the dealer for the recall on the 11th and will ask about the O2 sensor part number and price for you.

But, I was going to ask the same question as Avery Slickride, why can't your dealer source this part for you directly? That's why we have dealers, don't we? 

How did you damage it?



ValBoo said:


> Hi you guys,
> 
> I need some help from X-Trail buddies in the world (outside of Canada).
> 
> ...


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

If your vehicle is VOR (vehicle of road) the dealer has to get that part in for you asap. Nissan Japan should be able to put that thing on a plane and be here within a week. I remember those situations when I was working for Honda. Tomorrow I'm at the dealer for the 36k service, I'll query them for you.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*O2 sensor*

Hi guys, thanks for the responses

Since you ask:
Well it seems that the threads were stripping while taking the sensor off (HS performance header replacement). And since I am the one that found out, the dealer really will have nothing to do with this. So I'm on my own.

What bugs me is that they can't even tell me for sure what part number it is (either one of the two I listed previously). Furthermore as I said there are no sensor in North America and I have asked them to source already for two weeks and nothing yet.

It seems I can't use another sensor from another car; Dealer simply says that the part numbers are totally different from Altima or Sentra...

Your help will be most welcome.

Later,
ValBoo.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Marc..*

Hey... if you find out whihc one you need, call me. remember my Uncle lives in Japan and has connections at Nissan.. I can get the part for you and he can send it since it is small.... Just find out the correct part number as it is non returnable!

Stephen


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

SCHESBH said:


> Hey... if you find out whihc one you need, call me. remember my Uncle lives in Japan and has connections at Nissan.. I can get the part for you and he can send it since it is small.... Just find out the correct part number as it is non returnable!
> 
> Stephen



Great Stephen,
I may just take you up on your offer...

Thanks,
ValBoo.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Marc,

I don't want to alarm you, but the O2 sensor breakage sound very similar to the recall problem we're now having in Australia and if this is the case it should deffinitely be looked at by your dealer for a possible diffect. Even if you were the one who found-out the problem Nissan Canada needs to take a serious look at and the ramifications of this breakage are very serious (read the recall notice I posted earlier)

You could also use the information of the Australian Recall to let your dealer know how serious this problem is and if needed get Nissan Japan involved.

I was just looking for that part number on the nissan South Africa web site, but couldn't find anything relating to the O2 sensor there.

Stephen's contact in Japan wouldbe the quickest option for you to source this part, but I still think it needs to be looked at and rectified by your dealer. This is a warranty affecting item and you don't want to take responsibility for the defect which may well be attributed to Nissan.

Think about it and don't rush. Just a suggestion.

P.S. The australian recall info. is available on www.nissan.com.au "recalls"



ValBoo said:


> Hi guys, thanks for the responses
> 
> Since you ask:
> Well it seems that the threads were stripping while taking the sensor off (HS performance header replacement). And since I am the one that found out, the dealer really will have nothing to do with this. So I'm on my own.
> ...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

ValBoo, PM me your VIN, I'll try to look at the FAST* of the dealership, Mex cars run under California Specs, so I guess this Sensor has to be available here.

By the way, the GA16DNE engines, GOT The Heated Sensors, so I guess Mex X-Tys, should have these parts.

A pic could be really helpfull.

*FAST is the Nissan Program where all parts are listed, it's downloadable (one signed in) at PhatG20.net


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*O2 sensor*



manuelga said:


> ValBoo, PM me your VIN, I'll try to look at the FAST* of the dealership, Mex cars run under California Specs, so I guess this Sensor has to be available here.
> 
> By the way, the GA16DNE engines, GOT The Heated Sensors, so I guess Mex X-Tys, should have these parts.
> 
> ...



Manuelga,

Thanks for your comments. I think you can be of help here:
Jalal mentioned the site nissan.co.za where I actually found one of the two part numbers for the sensor. (they only have one sensor just as your x-trail does).

And I think that is the one I need. 
Could you confirm the following: On your sensor, is your wire length 175 mm (just the wire between the sensor head up to the connector) ?
Also is your connector green in color?

If that is the case, could you check with a Mex dealer that your x-trail would use part No 22690 8J 001.

The sensor would look something similar to this:









Let me know how much your dealer would sell it for if you don't mind.

Thanks,
ValBoo.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

ValBoo, PM sent, calling as soon as this Post was Sended (I hate dial-up).


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Phone Founded, Part # & Description Matches, PM sent


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Which one do you need? If it's the one closest to the driver it is in stock at Agincourt Nissan. 1-416-291-1985.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

XTrail1 said:


> Which one do you need? If it's the one closest to the driver it is in stock at Agincourt Nissan. 1-416-291-1985.


XTrail1,
I just got off the phone with the above...... they don't have either of them !!!

anyway, I think I'll stick to getting it from Manuel in Mexico.

ValBoo.


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hum...As of this morning the Nissan inventory system at my dealer showed 1 in stock, maybe they sold it by the time you called or the inventory is inaccurate.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*O2 sensor*

It's Here! it's Here!

Thanks for your quick help Manuelga!!!
I just received the sensor by FedEx at 11.30 am.

It is the correct part and an exact duplicate.

I feel alot better now.
I guess I will now have to get in touch with Dealer and let them know.
BTW they haven't gotten back to me yet ? I just can't understand...
(but they have the wrong sensor on order anyway...)

Thanks all you guys for all your replies with this.
ValBoo.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Good to hear Valboo :thumbup: 

Sorry if I missed it, why did you have to replace the sensor on such a new vehicle? And why would the dealer not fix this under warranty?

Never mind, I got it now :thumbup: What type of header did you put on?


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

ValBoo said:


> It is the correct part and an exact duplicate.


This is what I want to know, GREAT.

Now, as I told you at all the PM's, mails, etc....

Please, put the full & detailed Header comments.  That's what we all want to know.


----------

